# Some neat old building prints to find on the web



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

I finally deduced that the calendar painting, which inspred my old time gas station, is by Jim Harrison, a Denmark, South Carolina artist who has painted dozens of mostly down South stores, barns, covered bridges, and such, many emblazoned with Coca Cola signs (he was commisioned by Coke to do some of their calendars). Anyway, some great ideas for modeling projects. Google his name or go to Jim Harrison.com, I believe.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Great link, Joe. There is a lot of good material there.

Thanks for posting, 
Matt


----------

